# Kajak oder Belly



## schmidti0007 (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo an alle

Ich habe mal ne Frage.

Zu was würdet ihr eher einem raten? 

Ein kajak oder Belly boot?? 
Über hilfreiche Tipps ect wäre ich dankbar 


LG Robert


----------



## volkerm (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

Hallo Robert, 
immer Kajak. Man sitzt weitgehend trocken und ist Welten schneller. 
BG
Volker


----------



## AllroundAlex (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

Meiner Meinung nach, sollten wir erstmal das Einsatzgebiet sowie die Mobilität von schmidti klären 

Ein paar Details wie wann, wo, wie oft usw würden uns schon helfen bei der Antwortfindung auf deine Frage.


----------



## Ostseesilber (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

...Volker- was tust du, wenn du draussen bei etwas Seegang kenterst?


----------



## Mozartkugel (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*



volkerm schrieb:


> Hallo Robert, immer Kajak. Man sitzt weitgehend trocken und ist Welten schneller. BG Volker



schließe mich an... Kajak. Wer einmal vom Yak aus geangelt hat, möchte nix anderes mehr :m


----------



## dreampike (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

Hallo Schmidt 0007, 

die Frage ist so nicht zu beantworten. Wo willst Du rumpaddeln, wie kommst Du ans Wasser, willst Du mit dem Teil verreisen, welche Strecken musst Du zurücklegen, wie willst Du fischen...

Falls Du z.B. Fliegenfischen möchtest und eher windanfällige Gewässer aufsuchst, dann bist Du mit dem BB besser dran, da du das Korrigieren und in Wurfrichtung halten etc. mit den Füßen erledigen kannst und die Hände frei zum Werfen hast. Ein Kajak müsstest Du dann verankern.

Wenn Du weite Strecken zu Fuß zum Wasser zurücklegen musst, über Stock und Stein oder durch sumpfiges Gebiet, klar, das geht nur mit BB.

Falls Du vorhast, in den Florida Flats mit der Fliege auf Tarpons zu fischen, dann rate ich Dir dringend von einem Kajak ab. Sonst geht es Dir so wie mir, als mich ein 150Pfd Tarpon durch eine Bay gezogen hat und Kurs auf Kuba nahm. Ich hing hilflos im Kajak und konnte nur irgendwie darauf achten, dass das Ding nicht kentert.  Die Haie freuten sich schon... Zum Glück brach irgendwann das Vorfach, das war glaube ich das erste Mal beim Fischen, dass ich mich über darüber gefreut habe!
Ok, Ausnahmesituation, aber mit einem BB hast Du das besser im Griff. Wahrscheinlich hätten sich die Haie und Krokos auch über im Wasser baumelnde Unterschenkel gefreut...

Andere Situation, Du bist irgendwo weit rausgepaddelt, natürlich gegen den Wind. Plötzlich dreht der Wind auf ablandig und frischt stark auf. Da biste mit dem BB im Nachteil weil Du gegen Wind und Strömung zurückpaddeln musst. Da wirst Du Dir ein Kajak wünschen.

Alternativ wäre ein BB mit kleinen Rudern anzudenken, die gibt's inzwischen auch, habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert. Stelle ich mir auch nicht so easy vor, da die für das Rudern wichtige Fußstütze meist fehlt.

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

Hallo


Möchte mal einen Denkanstoß setzen
Schon mal über ein Pontonboot nachgedacht da hast du fast beides. Der große Vorteil ist Du bist nicht so der Kälte ausgesetzt.
Ich habe mir sogar einen Motor fur gebastelt. Muß aber auch sagen das ich 2 zusammen gesetzt habe.
Ich halte ein kajak fur nicht so sinnvoll der setze dich mal eine Std auf den Fußboden ohne großartig zu bewegen ist schon ein wenig unbequem die boote sind von E bay findest du unter Pontonboot  

Ist nur meine Meinung 

Grüße aus dem norden :vik:


----------



## schmidti0007 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

Danke erstmal für die Infos, nun muss ich mir erstmal alles durch lesen ..

Oh sorry das ich das Einsatzgebiet nicht genannt habe, ich hauptsächlich für die Ostsee Raum Rostock.. 


Lg Robert..


----------



## Mozartkugel (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*



schmidti0007 schrieb:


> Oh sorry das ich das Einsatzgebiet nicht genannt habe, ich hauptsächlich für die Ostsee Raum Rostock.



dann erst recht, Kajak.


----------



## A-tom-2 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*



schmidti0007 schrieb:


> ...hauptsächlich für die Ostsee Raum Rostock...


Da treiben zwar immer noch deutlich mehr Bellys als Kajaks rum aber das sollte man nur bei gutem Wetter machen (Seenotretter-Wustrow).
Ein Belly ist natürlich preiswerter, gerade im Hinblick auf die vielen Zusatzkosten beim Kajak aber man ist dann auch ein Spielball für Wind und Strömung.


----------



## dreampike (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

Gibt's da vor Rostock Tarpons?


----------



## niclodemus (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

...ja, ne Menge. Meines hat sogar 3,70 Länge ist grün und nennt sich Tarpon 120 |supergri

Aber im Ernst, war gerade in der Ecke mit dem Kayak unterwegs und es macht irre Spaß. Ein Belly wäre für mich keine Alternative aber dies mag jeder für sich entscheiden. Man ist fast so flexibel wie mit dem Belly (rauf aufs Autodach), ist schneller und sitzt (fast) immer trocken.

Gruß André#h


----------



## schmidti0007 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

Hallo mozartkugel
Und danke dir

Ok und welches würdest du einem empfehlen oder ist es da relativ egal? Gibt da ja auch reichlich auswahl

@ niclodemus 
Danke dir auch 

Schneller und Trockner ist aufjedenfall auch zu beachten .

Und das es teuer ist wie ein Belly ist ja erstmal nebensächlich, es geht auch um Sicherheit , was man auch immer beachten sollte.

Tarpon???? 


LG Robert


----------



## Ruti Island (18. Mai 2016)

Moin!

Die Frage ist ob du paddeln willst oder eins mit Tretantrieb. Beim Tretantrieb müsstest du dich dann zwischen Mirage und Propeller entscheiden.


----------



## schmidti0007 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

Hallo rute Island 

Das mit den antrieb habe ich bisher noch nicht beachtet, aber danke für den Tipp. 

Und ja dann noch entscheiden zwischen propeller und mirage noch nie gehört 

LG Robert


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*



schmidti0007 schrieb:


> Und das es teuer ist wie ein Belly ist ja erstmal nebensächlich, es geht auch um Sicherheit , was man auch immer beachten sollte.


Da werf ich einfach mal zum überlegen ein kleines Schlauchi ein, mit nem E-Motor für Binnen oder 2,5 PS Aussenborder für Ostsee, wenn die Kohle nicht an erster Stelle steht.

Bei *GLEICHEM *Einsatzgebiet wie Belly oder Kayak mit Sicherheit trockener, bequemer, sicherer etc..

Man muss sich aber eben dann im Griff haben und nicht meinen, man hätte ein Kleinboot zum rausfahren -* es ist ein MINI-Boot als bequemere Bellyboat/Kayakalternative...*!!!!!

Und bei Größen so um 2,60 - 3,00 m im Normalfall auch noch alleine händelbar, wenngleich hier Belly klare Vorteile hat.


----------



## marioschreiber (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*



DER MÄCHTIGE schrieb:


> ...Ich halte ein kajak fur nicht so sinnvoll der setze dich mal eine Std auf den Fußboden ohne großartig zu bewegen ist schon ein wenig unbequem...



Nun, das ist wohl auch Modell abhängig !

Ich finde meins SEHR bequem !


----------



## A-tom-2 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

Hi Mario,


marioschreiber schrieb:


> ...Ich finde meins SEHR bequem !


da ist noch Luft nach oben - z.B. Armlehnen und was zum Füße hoch legen


----------



## dreampike (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

Schaut nicht ungemütlich aus. Die rote Schlaufe ist wohl zum Auslösen des Schleudersitzes - falls doch mal ein Tarpon kommt?


----------



## marioschreiber (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

Die rote Schlaufe entriegelt die Höhenverstellung und lässt den Sitz in die unterste Position fallen.
Bei Seegang ist tieferes Sitzen sinnvoll ! 

Und ein bisschen weiterer Luxus :


----------



## Brutzlaff (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

Fehlt noch ein Fernseher und Surround Anlage!


----------



## schmidti0007 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

Ja das wäre nicht schlecht. 

Dann kann ich mir ja gleich ein Boot kaufen da würde das besser rein passen. 

Lg


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

Moin

Das sieht ja super aus aber ich bastel auch gerne das gehört bietet mir auch zum angeln. Das fertige kaufen kann meiner Meinung nach jeder.  
Und selber bauen finde ich viel cooler

Grüße#c


----------



## schmidti0007 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

Ich habe mir gerade mal ein Paar Videos angeschaut, 
Da waren einige kayak's zum treten.
Wäre das eher ein Vorteil oder reicht doch bloß ein paddel aus?? 


LG Robert


----------



## dreampike (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

Hallo Robert, 

das Gute an einem Kajak mit Fußantrieb ist natürlich, dass Du die Hände frei hast und trotzdem manövrieren/ fahren kannst. Es wäre nur wichtig, dass Du einen Antrieb nimmst, mit dem Du vorwärts und rückwärts fahren kannst. Ich hatte mal eins ausprobiert, das fuhr nur vorwärts, das fand ich ziemlich einschränkend.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## aesche100 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

Der Vorteil beim Tretkayak - Du kannst während er Fahrt angeln. Beim Paddeln kannst Du maximal schleppen und das Kayak treibt fix ab, wo Du beim treten die Position halbwegs halten kannst.


----------



## Mozartkugel (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

Naja, das Rückwärtsfahren wird etwas überbewertet. Problem ist, dass der Wendekreis im Rückwärtsgang sehr bescheiden ist. Nützlich ist allerdings das Bremsen, was ich beim Pinguinantrieb zugegebenermaßen schon ab und zu vermisse. Dennoch hat der Mirage Drive ein paar entscheidende Vorteile, die ich nicht mehr missen möchte. :m


----------



## schmidti0007 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

Guten morgen, danke für die antworten, das ist sehr interessant zwecks den Antrieb und aufjedenfall besser zwecks dem Angeln wie Ihr das schon geschrieben habt ..

Aber welche Kayak nimmt ihr? Gibt ja eine sehr große Auswahl. 

Lg Robert


----------



## A-tom-2 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*



schmidti0007 schrieb:


> ...Aber welche Kayak nimmt ihr? Gibt ja eine sehr große Auswahl...


Da hilft nur eine Probefahrt. Idealerweise bei etwas ungemütlichem Wetter, denn bei Ententeich kommst du mit jedem Boot klar.


----------



## mitch69 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

Moin,
ich hatte auch erst ein Belly (Fishcat), war damit auch auf der Ostsee. Macht sehr viel Spaß.  Aber man ist schon sehr abhängig von Wind und Strömung. 
Habe mir letztes Jahr dann ein gebrauchtes Tarpon 120 mit E-Motor gekauft. 
Den Motor nehm ich nur zum Schleppen mit. Mein Fazit nach 3 Trips an die Ostsee: einmal Kayakfischen und du bist süchtig.
Ich empfehle dir das Kayak Angelforum, da bekommt so viele Infos und echt nette Leute da. 
Und es gibt immer wieder super gebrauchte Boote für gute Kurse mit teilweise sehr viel Zubehör.
Mit der richtigen Bekleidung  (Trockenanzug oder wie bei mir Palmhose mit Paddeljacke) ist das fischen auch bei ner 4 bft. möglich.
Da geht mit nem Belly nichts mehr.
Gruß 
Mitch


----------



## Smallmouth (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

Gestern hatten wir ne 4 bft und das Fisch vom Belly war kein Problem ,zumal man momentan an einigen Stellen nicht mehr wie 100 m raus muss..... ,hab auch noch ein Kayak liegen 3 x benutzt und dann nicht mehr,war nicht mein Ding. Das zum Treten muesste ich noch mal ausprobieren, das könnte was sein.


----------



## dreampike (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

Hallo Mitch, warum sollte man bei Windstärke 4 nicht mit dem Bellyboat fischen können? Ich war in Irland des öfteren auch bei 6 und höher unterwegs, zumindest auf Binnenseen geht das ohne weiteres. Ab Windstärke 8 wird allerdings das Fischen ein wenig schwierig, insbesondere das Fliegenfischen. Ich wurde letztes Jahr auf dem Lough Corrib von einem kurzen, aber ziemlich heftigen Sturm überrascht. Bis ich aus dem Wind raus war, hatten sich die Wellen auf über 1m aufgebaut, teilweise mit Brechern, die mich bis Unterkante Watjacke überrollten. Der Ritt auf den Wellen war nicht gerade gemütlich, aber ich lag dank des tiefen Schwerpunktes staabil im Wasser. 
Auf der Ostsee brauche ich sowas nicht, insbesondere bei ablandigem Wind würde ich niemandem raten, in ein so langsames und schwerfälliges Gefährt zu steigen. Jedenfalls nicht ohne Reisepass für die schwedischen Grenzkontrollen...
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## mitch69 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

Meine Angaben zur Windstärke bezogen sich auf die Ostsee und nicht auf Binnenseen. Und bei einer 4 die nicht Aufladung ist, ist in meinen Augen eine Fahrt mit dem Belly lebensgefährlich. 
Mit einem Kayak ist man bedeutend flexibler als mit einem Belly.


----------



## dreampike (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

Da stimme ich Dir voll zu!


----------



## schmidti0007 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

Danke schon mal für die ganzen Antworten.. ich denke wenn ich mir was kaufe wird es wohl ein kajak werden..


----------



## Trollwut (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

Auch wenn die antwort ein wenig spät kommt - man sollte beides auf jeden Fall erstmal probesitzen!

Ich war einmal Kajakangeln, bereits nach kurzer Zeit bekam ich durch die geknickte Sitzhaltung Rückenschmerzen. Beim belly sitzt du mehr wie in der Couch, dafür hast du die genannten Nachteile. Ich persönlich würde bei Möglichkeit ein Belly immer dem Kajak vorziehen.


----------



## Marf22 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

Rückenschmerzen wirst du die esten Ausfahrten wohl immer etwas  bekommen.....das ist ja auch erst mal ungewohnt. Man muss sich da langsam rein trainieren. Ich hab 2 Bandscheibenvorfälle in den Lendenwirbelbereich und mittlerweile packe 6 bis 8 Stunden paddeln und fischen. Für mich is das auch Rückentraining. Bellys und Yaks haben ihren  Reiz. Ich hab eine Ride135  und möchte es nicht mehr her geben.


----------



## mitch69 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

Hi Marf,

 paddeln? Beim KFO hab ich doch was Motormäßiges gesehen:q

 Bis spätestens nächstes Jahr.
Dann mit mehr Hörnerwhiskey :q

 Gruß
 Mitch


----------



## Marf22 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

Hey, Herr Nachbar

ich hab ne Aufnahme  für nen EQuirl dran, aber beim KFO hatte ich den zumfahren garnicht dran. Da hab ich voll auf meinen stählernen Body gesetzt
:q


----------



## schmidti0007 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

Danke auch nochmal für die antworten und das mit dem Rücken müsste man hin bekommen durch öfteren fahren und Training denke ich mal.  Und klar sollte man vllt beides testen mal. Aber es hat doch eher mehr Vorteile ein kajak zu nehmen.

Lg Robert


----------



## Stulle (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*



schmidti0007 schrieb:


> Danke auch nochmal für die antworten und das mit dem Rücken müsste man hin bekommen durch öfteren fahren und Training denke ich mal.  Und klar sollte man vllt beides testen mal. Aber es hat doch eher mehr Vorteile ein kajak zu nehmen.
> 
> Lg Robert


Ich hab auch lange von einem kajak geschwärmt und mit dann mal ein billiges zum testen geholt. Beim ersten test am See ,bei wenig Wind, über den See getrieben als hätte ich ein Segel gespannt. Beim ersten angeln vor fehmarn viel mir dann mal auf wie sehr schon ein kleiner Blinker oder twister das ganze übers Wasser ziehen. Eigendlich bin ich ehr zum Köder gezogen worden als andersherum. Das schlimmste war aber das nach 3 Stunden so Hintern und Beine wehtun durch die merkwürdige Haltung, kurz um ich kauf mir bald ein belly wo der mors ausm wasser bleibt ist zwar deutlich langsamer aber auch nur 1/10 so teuer.


----------



## Marf22 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

Willst aber jetzt  nicht so Billigbadeyak aus der Bucht mit nem vernünftigen Yak von Hobie, Wilderness oder Ocean vergleichen......das fängt schon mit dem Sitz an und hört beim Fahrvergnügen auf......haste ja selber gemerkt|supergri


----------



## Stulle (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*



Marf22 schrieb:


> Willst aber jetzt  nicht so Billigbadeyak aus der Bucht mit nem vernünftigen Yak von Hobie, Wilderness oder Ocean vergleichen......das fängt schon mit dem Sitz an und hört beim Fahrvergnügen auf......haste ja selber gemerkt|supergri


Ne aber manche Probleme werden bleiben wie das Treiben oder gezogen werden.


----------



## mitch69 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

Meinst du wirklich,  mit einem Belly driftest du weniger schnell? 
Und für beide Varianten kann man es mal mit einem Driftsack oder Anker versuchen.  Hilft ungemein.  Und mit einem Anker trolley stellt man sein Kayak auch noch so in die Drift wie man will. Z.B. sehe ich gerne die Welle die auf mich zukommt.
Gruß 
Mitch


----------



## Stulle (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

Mit dem belly hält man halt die Position mit den Beinen die dann auch noch wasserwiederstand bringen. Dafür ist man aber auch eine lahme Ente und anfällig für Strömung.


----------



## schmidti0007 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

Hallo Stulle,

Wenn ich mir ein kajak kaufe dann kein billiges das steht fest, und logisch ist ein kajak teuer wie ein Belly, aber was hält länger und verkauft sich als Bsp besser? Es gibt viele Gründe die für ein kajak sprechen und eher doch weniger für ein Belly in meinen Augen.  

Und wenn man von großen Fisch gezogen wird bringt es doch noch viel mehr spass , ..

Und wenn ich nach Preise schaue dann kaufe ich mir kein Belly oder Kajak dann angel ich von der Brandung aus.  
Lg Robert


----------



## Marf22 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*



Stulle schrieb:


> Ne aber manche Probleme werden bleiben wie das Treiben oder gezogen werden.


Ein normales Yak zieht sich ganz bestimmt nicht durch nen Twister oder Blinker aus der Bahn|kopfkrat......fische schon ein paar Jahre vom Yak mit Ködern bis 20cm......da zieht sich nüscht bei mir|rolleyes

Und das treiben nennt man Drift......bin immer ganz froh wenn ein bissel drift da ist.....sonst geht meistens nüscht. Wie gesagt,  ich hab ja nix gegen Bellys....sind schicke Fangmaschienen, aber halt mit  anderen Einsatzmöglichkeiten.  Und von deiner Schwimmnudel auf nen Angelyak die Erfahrungen zu übertragen und damit ne Kaufberatung auszusprechen ist schon grenzwertig.  An den TE.....schau mal im Kajakanglerforum vorbei, da sind so gut wie alle Yaks vertreten und in der Regel is auch immer einer in der Nähe der dich mal schauen und Probefahren lässt. Hier  im Trööt tummeln sich schon genug aus dem Forum


----------



## volkerm (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

Der Martin hat schon recht. Ich habe jahrelang die Ostsee mit versch. Motorbooten, Kajak und Belly befischt. Kajak ist eine gute Lösung.


----------



## Grundelgott (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

kann jemand ein günstiges Kayak empfehlen? also unter dem vierstelligen Bereich? Wichtig ist auch ne Länge von max. 3 Metern damit das noch ins Auto passt. gibts sowas? Gebraucht gibts sowas hier im Süden fast nicht.

großer Vorteil vom Kayak gegenüber Belly ist auch die Vielseitigkeit. Das Kayak kann ich auch für schöne touren ohne Angel verwenden, mit dem Belly ist das ja eher doof.


----------



## bgolli (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*



Grundelgott schrieb:


> kann jemand ein günstiges Kayak empfehlen? also unter dem vierstelligen Bereich? Wichtig ist auch ne Länge von max. 3 Metern damit das noch ins Auto passt. gibts sowas? Gebraucht gibts sowas hier im Süden fast nicht.
> 
> großer Vorteil vom Kayak gegenüber Belly ist auch die Vielseitigkeit. Das Kayak kann ich auch für schöne touren ohne Angel verwenden, mit dem Belly ist das ja eher doof.





Hallo,

max. 3 m ist nix Richtiges und in der Regel nur Behelf! Nimm nen Dachgepäckträger und schau dir mal nen Wilderness Tarpon 120 oder nen Ride an. Die gibt es hin und wieder mal gebraucht.

Im Kayakangelforum findest du Tips und Antworten - der Flohmarkt hat immer wieder gute Gebrauchtyaks!


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grundelgott (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

ok danke, ich habs mir fast gedacht nachdem ich hier ein bisschen gelesen habe. ich habe einen bus ohne befestigungsmöglichkeiten für dachträger, bzw will nicht unbedingt was permanentes anbauen weil ich sonst nicht mehr unter den 2m begrenzungen durchpasse #t


----------



## bgolli (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kajak oder Belly*

Dann schau mal, dass du von Hobie nen Mitage Sport probefährst - sucg dir mal nen Händler in der Nähe. Da bleibst du mit 2,92 unter den 3 Metern. Hast aber mit den Boxen und Luken noch Stauraum.

Wenn es für dich passt, dann kannst du ja nach nem gebrauchten Ausschau halten. Bei dem Hobie-Antrieb hast du die Hände frei zum Angeln.

Das wäre zum Angeln noch ein guter Kompromiss #h


----------

